
What are the happiest jobs in tech? - bhntr3
https://towardsdatascience.com/what-are-the-happiest-jobs-in-tech-4c4d33e065f0
======
bhntr3
What I found interesting about this article was that data scientist/machine
learning specialist was in the top 3 happiest jobs whereas business/data
analyst was dead last. As the article notes there is a lot of overlap. Working
with data scientists, I found that many thought they would be doing applied ml
and ended up doing mostly data analysis.

Since the role of a data scientist varies dramatically based on the
organization and even the needs of a team, it seems like a job with a very
broad spectrum of experiences and satisfaction.

